# Sears Spyder 10 speed



## shelbygt1965 (Jun 10, 2011)

Found this,don't know anything about these any help would be great...Thanks    P.S.-guy was asking $150


----------



## pknopp (Jun 14, 2011)

They aren't the most sought after bikes BUT the 1o speed and rams horn bars make this one one of the better version. 

 You are missing the chain gaurd which can be found. Looks like the original redline rear tire is there. Those are fairly hard to find. I saw it still listed. It's likely worth $150. Dicker a bit and buy it.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jul 3, 2011)

NICE find. A whole lot better than mine. 10 speeds don't have chain guards tho. Thats about all I know about these. Broke mine down to part out on here or EBay. Good luck.


----------

